# "Add video capture device" defaults to 1280x720, need 1920x1080. Should I select "Simple FPS Values" 59.94 for recording only?



## free don (Feb 3, 2021)

(I am setting up (recording only) optimized settings: 1920x1080, 60 fps, x264, mkv demuxed to get to: .mp4 ,1080p, 60fps)
*When I "add video capture device," the properties default to
("Use preset" is checked) Preset: 1280x720.
Why?
If I uncheck "use preset" and change resolution to 1920x1080, I do not get an image on the OBS monitor.
Below that setting, if I change "Simple FPS Values" from blank to 59.94, I get an image.
Is that ideal?*

For recording only, auto-confiuration Wizard set my;
Base canvas resolution: 1920x1080
Output scaled resolution: 1280x720
I reset Output scaled res to: 1920x1080.
My camera is a Sony nx30u (input with CAMLINK) set to "HDMI output 1080p/480p"  sending 1920x1080


----------



## free don (Feb 3, 2021)

When the 1280x720 camera source 1st appears on my canvas, it covers about 60% of my canvas as expected. When I switch properties to 1920x1080 (with Simple FPS Values" from blank to 59.94) this new setting does not change the size of the image on my canvas. Can that be interpreted to mean that source is still 1280x720? How do I doublecheck the resolution of a video capture device


----------



## free don (Feb 3, 2021)

I don't know how to read the attached logs for 30 seconds of recording of each the 1280x720 capture device and the 1920x1080 capture device but, the 1920x1080 repeats "no device selected." I quoted the similar sections below.

*1280x720*


> 11:01:04.894: ------------------------------------------------
> 11:01:05.180: adding 21 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 21 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
> 11:01:05.180:
> 11:01:25.063: nx30u-CAMLINK-1101am: No device selected
> ...



*1920x1080*


> 10:49:26.017: ------------------------------------------------
> 10:49:26.322: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
> 10:49:26.322:
> 10:50:08.315: nx30u-CAMLINK-1050am: No device selected
> ...


----------



## free don (Feb 3, 2021)

Each time I do this 30 second test, I do things in this order: delete video capture device source, put log in different folder, close obs, open obs, create new video capture device source.

So the second time I create a 1920x1080 video capture device, the log shows something different in the section I am highlighting (log attached):
*1920x1080 #2*


> 11:17:50.116: ------------------------------------------------
> 11:17:50.408: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
> 11:17:50.408:
> 11:18:16.345: 1920x1080-source-log (nx30u-CAMLINK-1118am): No device selected
> ...


----------



## free don (Feb 4, 2021)

Each time I do this 30 second test, I do things in this order: delete video capture device source, put log in different folder, close obs, open obs, create new video capture device source.

So the second time I create a 1920x1080 video capture device, the log shows something different in the section I am highlighting (log attached):
*1920x1080 #2*


> 11:17:50.116: ------------------------------------------------
> 11:17:50.408: adding 42 milliseconds of audio buffering, total audio buffering is now 42 milliseconds (source: Mic/Aux)
> 11:17:50.408:
> 11:18:16.345: 1920x1080-source-log (nx30u-CAMLINK-1118am): No device selected
> ...


FULL LOG
https://obsproject.com/forum/attachments/1920x1080-source-log-nx30u-camlink-1118am-txt.66894/


----------



## free don (Feb 4, 2021)




----------



## nottooloud (Feb 4, 2021)

free don said:


> *When I "add video capture device," the properties default to
> ("Use preset" is checked) Preset: 1280x720.
> Why?
> If I uncheck "use preset" and change resolution to 1920x1080, I do not get an image on the OBS monitor.
> ...


I don't know why the defaults are what they are. When you unchecked "use preset", it no longer had a setting for the frame rate, and it didn't know what to do. You gave it one, so it could display an image. Instead, I'd use the High preset. That will be whatever your input's max is, in this case, 1080.

I don't think there's a way to display what resolution you're actually getting from a source. If you right-click on an image, scroll down to Transform, and click Reset Transform, you'll see the image actual size relative to your canvas. If it doesn't fit your canvas perfectly, something else is still going on.


----------



## free don (Feb 5, 2021)

Thanks I will set that to the High preset


----------



## Limmerick (Feb 8, 2021)

I seem to have a similar problem.
When I select a video capture device it will only accept 1280x720 or lower as resolution, even though the input capture device, of NDI) is a higher resolution. The setting 'high' does not make any difference.
Both my canvas and my output resolution are 1920x1080.


----------



## free don (Feb 8, 2021)

Hey Limmerick
What canvas and output resolution do you want?


----------



## Chandlerart (Feb 17, 2021)

I actually just noticed the same thing tonight. I have no idea why and it's been driving me crazy. I'm doing drawing demos with a screen capture from my drawing tablet, and a Logitc Brio is set up to record me in the corner while I draw. When I set up the Brio, it will not give me the option of 1080p and yet the Brio is capable of 4K. 720 is as high as it will go, however there is a "high" setting which I am using. 
When I do a test recorder, it seems to be in 1080p, but I'm not entirely satisfied with the result, but for what I'm doing it'll work for now. 
I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## Radioarev (Mar 24, 2021)

Choosing higher resolution as input ( changing from default ) specially when its over 1080p, will put you in trouble of freezing input video. Always use the same resolution everywhere. ( Camera resolution + Base canvas + output ) let it all be same.


----------



## obsdude (Jun 15, 2021)

Buehler Buehler... anyone have an answer to why OBS is only showing 720p when my Sony a7III is 4K and my logtech 930e is 1080p capable?


----------



## nottooloud (Jun 15, 2021)

obsdude said:


> Buehler Buehler... anyone have an answer to why OBS is only showing 720p when my Sony a7III is 4K and my logtech 930e is 1080p capable?


Are you using Imaging Edge to get the Sony into your computer? This page says the resolution is limited to 1024 x 576. You'll need a capture card to get 4k.

https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/articles/00247038

For the Logitech, did you try the above suggestion of Preset High?


----------



## obsdude (Jun 15, 2021)

nottooloud said:


> Are you using Imaging Edge to get the Sony into your computer? This page says the resolution is limited to 1024 x 576. You'll need a capture card to get 4k.
> 
> https://www.sony.com/electronics/support/articles/00247038
> 
> For the Logitech, did you try the above suggestion of Preset High?


Thanks for the reply. Crap. Why does Sony put out crap software, sighhhh. I guess it's to the store now to buy the camlink. Another question as you seem knowing about Sony's what magic do I need to do to enable the "4K Output Select" menu in Setup4? I changed my settings all around but still can't figure it out. I also tried the micro USB cable that came with the camera so I'm assuming that's 4k compliant and I've tried USB C but still no joy.


----------



## nottooloud (Jun 15, 2021)

obsdude said:


> as you seem knowing about Sony's


I only know what I just Googled. I expect the 4K Output Select refers to HDMI. 

A lot of companies hacked USB outputs into cameras that weren't designed for it in response to the year of everything streaming. Because it wasn't designed in, results are all over the place qualitywise.


----------



## tzafelix (Jun 27, 2021)

Hello, did you find the solution to the problem? I'm having the same problem but with a capture card. The Capture card's source resolution is 1440p but when I add the video capture device to the 1440p canvas, it only appears with 1080p ( which is smaller and when i stretched it, it becomes blurry).


----------



## patmos (Feb 26, 2022)

I'm having same problem...The max resolution in OBS is 1280X720. I cannot get the 1080P resolution.Pure HDMI out from FilMic Pro. Capture dongle is a cheap USB device. It's specs : Highest input 4K/60Hz
        Max output res 1080P..Input YUV 420, JPEG
Anyone coming with a solution or explanation to this issue?? Merci


----------



## nottooloud (Feb 26, 2022)

patmos said:


> I cannot get the 1080P resolution.Pure HDMI out from FilMic Pro. Capture dongle is a cheap USB device.



Did you try Preset High?

Filmic Pro on what kind of phone to what kind of computer? If it's iPhone to Mac, I don't think you need a dongle. Plug it in with a charge cable and you should get way higher than 1080.


----------



## patmos (Mar 4, 2022)

Thank You.
I'm using IPhone 12 pro, macbook Pro 2017, 2.9 GHz core i7, Radeon pro4096 MB, Intel HD Graphics 630 1536 MB. 
By selecting video capture..I do get the output from Filmic pro but with all seetings and cuticles on screen. Even if I select Clean HDMI OUT.
IOS Camera option gives same result with Filmic Pro. So it is capturing the screen only and not the HDMI


----------



## kstebbs (May 25, 2022)

I'm having the same issue. This capture device worked flawlessly over the past couple of weeks with a 1080p input. I fired it up today - no settings changed - and now I'm suddenly only able to choose 720p. This definitely feels like an OBS issue. No solutions yet, it seems.


----------



## kstebbs (May 25, 2022)

Just following up here... it turned out to be a bug in my capture device, but I was able to find a solve by doing the following:

1. Close OBS
2. Disconnect all cables from capture device.
3. Plug in USB to capture device
4. Plug in HDMI IN to capture device
5. Open OBS, and set up your source (this is when the higher resolutions showed up for me)
6. Then plug in your HDMI OUT pass through.

For whatever reason, the higher resolutions weren't being sent over USB if I was already sending the pass through signal through my HDMI OUT (which I use for watching my Xbox as I play). Hopefully this helps someone!


----------



## chalthik60 (May 27, 2022)

Each time I do this 30 second test, I do things in this order: delete video capture device source, put log in different folder, close obs, open obs, create new video capture device source.


----------

